# Pencil drawing.



## RideInTheWind

Hiya.

Am in process of attempting below pencil drawing, and hope to post photos of progress.

I have very little experience, watched a couple of vids, one suggested drawing a sphere....... but my next area is to identify the pinch, between eyes/nose, add shading, and continue mapping areas...then onto cleaning up abit.....
Am I on right track?

Many thanks.


----------



## Susan Mulno

Welcome to the forum! 

She is nicely done so far. I have not attempted portaiture but plan on giving it a go sometime in the near future. Maybe I can learn some things vicariously through you. ☺

We have some phenomenal portrait artists here, they will be able to help you with critique and pointers.


----------



## FanKi

Just attempting?! Are you kidding? Lovely portrait :3

I'm already liking it ^^


----------



## TerryCurley

RideInTheWind said:


> Hiya.
> 
> Am in process of attempting below pencil drawing, and hope to post photos of progress.
> 
> I have very little experience, watched a couple of vids, one suggested drawing a sphere....... but my next area is to identify the pinch, between eyes/nose, add shading, and continue mapping areas...then onto cleaning up abit.....
> Am I on right track?
> 
> Many thanks.


Welcome to the forum. You may have little experience but you have a mountain of talent. I love following Works In Progress. Feel free to start up your own thread with this.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

You are definitely on the right track.. Make sure to keep your values consistent.. and to have a good difference between the lights and darks.. otherwise it looks flat. Nice work thus far.. 

And welcome to the forum!

D


----------



## Erilia

Very nice looking, she has a sweet expression on her face, I think you're on the right track, looks really good for a first drawing ^_^
Welcome to the forum :biggrin:


----------



## RideInTheWind

Thank you^^.
Any creative endeavors are usually directed elsewhere. :biggrin:


Spent some time cutting up pieces of eraser plus shaping bits of rolled, and flattened paper....
Added, what I hoped would be shading, but it just gave me the impression that Jeremy Clarkson had hand braked turned, a Maserarti, over it.:vs_worry:

But now, I think/ hoping I can see some reference points, that can be built upon.


----------



## TerryCurley

I think the shading in this portrait is perfect. I love how you developed the cheeks. I don't know of anything to change. Looking forward to seeing it completed. I know I find ears especially troublesome to do, so many curves and shadows.


----------



## Susan Mulno

She looks great! Love the eyes!

Two indispensable tools for me with graphite or charcoal, stubs and my new best friend, erasers that look just like pencils and you can even sharpen them in a pencil sharpener!!!
On the chapel however, I didn't do any blending, just made it happen with pencils, a challenging option but I like the effect.


----------



## Melody Jeoulex

OOohh..she's coming alive! I have no tips to share about portraits but you did a good job  she looks beautiful :vs_love:

:welcome: to the forum!


----------



## ARTadmin

Oh my gosh! Those eyes are amazing! :vs_whistle:


----------



## FanKi

Susan Mulno said:


> She looks great! Love the eyes!
> 
> Two indispensable tools for me with graphite or charcoal, stubs and my new best friend, erasers that look just like pencils and you can even sharpen them in a pencil sharpener!!!
> On the chapel however, I didn't do any blending, just made it happen with pencils, a challenging option but I like the effect.



I need that! I only have an old rubber >.<


Spoiler













Like this, but old and all in pieces xD


I should found them as "Eraser pencil" in spanish, I guess .-.



Ride, you are doing it so well! I'm a bit jelous if I must tell the truth :devil:

I love her eyes!


----------



## TerryCurley

:surprise:and then......:yelrotflmao:


----------



## Susan Mulno

There you go,...the "eyes" have it...:vs_lol: Sorry......


----------



## FanKi

Susan Mulno said:


> There you go,...the "eyes" have it...:vs_lol: Sorry......


What are you laughing at?! It's not fair, I don't understand >.< :vs_no_no_no: :vs_unimpressed:


----------



## RideInTheWind

I am very grateful for your kind words and advice.
:cheers:

Thought I'd be able to add a "flick" to the hair, but didn't develop as I had hoped.

Will look at photos, and make list of things to add/adjust.


----------



## TerryCurley

She came out beautiful. Have you completed her? She reminds me of a younger Merrel Streep.


----------



## just

As you made it darker the less highlights there are.


----------



## RideInTheWind

Greatly appreciated.^^

I think there's still some more to do......figure I have learnt abit, and can hopefully identify some areas that need some practice....and lessons....:biggrin:
Im hoping it will be good enough to give, as a gift.
We'll see....:vs_coffee:


----------



## TerryCurley

It definitely will be good enough to give as a gift.


----------



## Melody Jeoulex

Wow..beautiful..I like how you did with her hair..


----------



## RideInTheWind

Thank you for your kindness.

Although, thoughts of making paper aeroplanes comes to mind...and I learned something else....my rubber/eraser works just fine.:biggrin:


----------



## FanKi

Hey I like it!


----------



## derrill

*Very nice portrait*

I love it. Keep up the good work.


----------



## leighann

She is looking gorgeous...I can't offer any advice either...I suck at faces :wink:


----------



## just

leighann said:


> She is looking gorgeous...I can't offer any advice either...I suck at faces :wink:


I used to enjoy sucking face when I was younger.


----------



## TerryCurley

just said:


> I used to enjoy sucking face when I was younger.


:ImaPoser:SO FUNNY!


----------



## Erilia

just said:


> I used to enjoy sucking face when I was younger.


Oh dear :vs_laugh:
Can I use this joke for one of my comic @just ?


----------



## FanKi

just said:


> I used to enjoy sucking face when I was younger.


:fpalm: :vs_laugh: splendid :biggrin:


----------



## Susan Mulno

:


just said:


> I used to enjoy sucking face when I was younger.




​
:sighlol:


----------



## RideInTheWind

Your support is greatly appreciated ^^

Another task needed some time spent continuing, but fortunately got to spend some time with this, last few days.

I guess my hope is....please, could you tell me...is this ready to sign and give?


----------



## just

Only you can say.


----------



## FanKi

You are the one who got the decision.
I think it's great

By the way, I'm finding her chin a bit too clear comparing it with her whole face. 
But I don't know, maybe i'm delirious. What you think people?


----------



## TerryCurley

I wouldn't change anything on it. I'm in awe of people who can draw like you do.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

Looking at this is such a pleasure. There are two small things I would work on.. but that's your call. 

#1 - Her Left eye (viewer's right) is off just a bit. It's not a lot.. but it needs to be moved to the left a hair or two. Might need to reposition the pupil as well

#2 - There is something funny about the left side (viewer's right) of her mouth as well. Maybe that's what the model looks like.. but the bottom lip looks like it's a bit too high.. or not out far enough.

Just my observations. Excellent shading on the piece.


----------



## RideInTheWind

Thank you for the feedback, and direction^^.

Is this looking better please?


----------



## RideInTheWind

Hoping, this is getting there.


----------



## TerryCurley

Keeps getting better.


----------



## RideInTheWind

Couple slight adjustments (Since last) and I think Im nearly there.


----------



## TerryCurley

Looking good.


----------



## Susan Mulno

This is great. You might want to soften the shading on her right cheek (left side of picture) a little, seems a bit too "sudden", like she is wearing too much rouge. The rest is amazing!


----------

